# Java moss question on FishGeeks



## gunnie (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone that's a member on FishGeeks want to answer this one?

Does java moss produce a film on the top of the water?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Sounds somewhat like BGA. If that member really wants some planted tank advice, he/she would come on over to read this board - rather than vice-versa.. 

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gunnie (Oct 7, 2004)

There's a good chance of that happening since this site references FishGeeks and vice versa. That's why I asked :lol:


----------



## gizmo56 (Oct 24, 2004)

*oily surface*

Java Moss does not cause a surface scum to form. This is a naturral occurance. Surface agitation can reduce it, or you can try to absorb it by laying a paper towel on it. I've read where Mollies will keep it cleaned up too.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I have never seen java moss do this and i have grown it in containers by themselves.
This must be something else


----------

